# Tips for newbie?



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, we are going on our first overnight (away from the house that is!) in our new 26RS this weekend. Does anybody have any hints, tips or tricks you'd like to share on things that you have learned/should be looked for? Anything at all would be helpful, as this is our first TT.

Thanks so much. I appreciate everyones input.

~Brook


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brook my biggest suggestion is to take things slow on the way to the camp site, enjoy your time getting there as well as being there. First time you setup go slow, conslut the directions if you need to. But most of all Have fun!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Y-Guy. Am trying to stay awake til 11 tonight to try and get reservations for the Rally. It's already way past my bedtime! ...G e t t i n g T i r e d, but if I can get reserved, it'll be worth it!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Most of all have fun!

I would recommend re-testing all of the mechanicals, re check for plumbing leaks etc. (something might have shaken loose on the journey) and just be sure there are no problems cropping up.

Enjoy!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

When stuff happens, & it will try to laugh at it. Or have a beer & fix it later.

Snowman


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sit down and make checklists for hookup/setup/takedown. Use them, and don't rush things. Double check everything! Snowman is right, something will happen. It may be as minor as forgeting something at home, or something may go wrong with the trailer. If something doesn't work the first time you try it, start over again, most of all, have FUN. That's what this is all about.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thank you to everyone's advise. It is much appreciated. Not sure about the beer, but as long as the blender works and margaritas are available, there is no such things as problems!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

works for me!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ah....MARGARITAVILLE....my favorite place to be!

Seriously, practice driving and backing up with it. Always use one person as a spotter, and give clear hand signals. Some use FRS radios for communication. REMEMBER...if the spotter can't see the exterior mirror, the driver can't see you! Backing up can be very intimidating, and frustrating...it takes practice.

Have fun!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Have Fun 
Take a pen and notebook
Have Fun 
Have a 'Rita (great idea)
Have Fun
Write in notebook
Have Fun 
More 'Rita at this time
Have Fun
'Rita time
sip some more 'Rita
where'd that pen go








oh well, where is that Rita?
mmmm I know I had paper somewhere.
at least I have this rita...
hmmm now where did we park???

hehehe... just have fun and write it down... deal with it later. Main thing is to find all the little quirks etc... and or things you need to put into trailer. Don't forget the rita mix









Have fun and good luck action


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't forget the awesome camping food. We tend to go for Hearty meals when camping. Gotta have something to enjoy the Ritas with.

Enjoy the time and don't worry about the small problems, if any.

NWcamper2, Too funny, what a great laugh to end a Friday, 1 hour to go, Yippee. sunny sunny sunny

Have a great weekend









KS


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Only thing I would be wary of, and this is important, don't be caught looking to proud or boastful of your Outback in the CG. This could lead to the humiliation of some nearby and unsuspecting camper who has yet to see an Outback up close.









Oh, and have fun. The only other thing I might suggest is that you use Sauza Commerattivo as the fuel for the ritas. Excellent choice for christening the new TT.

Adios

TM4


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Be careful when showing anyone your new TT. On our last trip out I invited the fella in the campsite next to me over to have a look (he was itching to see it .. kept asking me questions about it) and the next thing I knew it looked like an Open House on Sunday









It was great!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On our first two trips we brought a note pad and just wrote down all the things we decided we needed while camping. Have fun!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

You all are great!







Today was a rough day at work and we just spent the last 1/2 hour or so pulling that darn thing out of its home (1st time pulling it out). To come in and read such fun stuff brought a smile to my somewhat down face. I think i'll start a thread on 'Rita recipes or stories... I'll bet there's good ones!

Everyone have a GREAT weekend!!!! sunny

~Brook


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

One good point to ALWAYS remember:
If you ever park your trailer on a hill, make SURE your wheels are firmly chocked!
You don't want the TT rolling into or away from the tow vehicle! (The tongue jack
is not the best anchor when you un-hitch.)
Also, remember to plug the breakaway switch "thingie" back in so the electric brakes don't stay on and run your TT battery down while parked. We use a quick
release "clip" to hook breakaway cable to TV so the breakaway switch stays
plugged in. 
Happy camping !
Fred


----------

